# Knowledge Isn't Power, Mr. Bacon



## Smith (Jun 11, 2017)

Gather around, ladies and gentlemen. It's story-time with Uncle Rommel!

In seriousness, there's much to glean from "The Rommel Papers". If you're unfamiliar please feel free to check out my review of it here first.

Approaching these memoirs from just a historical or military angle is to miss the insights on life and human nature. What I will be grappling with here is a specific contrast Rommel makes between professors of economics and businessmen, found on page 288.

"There often occurred to me the difference between the Professor of Economics and the businessman, as judged by their financial success. The businessman may not perhaps be on the same intellectual plane as the professor, but he bases his ideas on real facts and puts the whole power of his will behind their realization. The professor, on the other hand, often has a false conception of reality and although perhaps having more ideas, is neither able nor anxious to carry them out; the fact that he has them is satisfaction enough. And so the businessman has the greater financial success."

Before we go on, it's necessary to understand why Rommel is even talking about this. So to put it into relevant context, he continues.

"The same difference can often be found between the academic and fighting soldier. One of the most important factors - not only in military matters, but in life as a whole - is the power of execution, the ability to direct one's whole energies towards the fulfillment of a particular task. The officer of purely intellectual attainments is usually only fitted for work as an assistant on the staff; he can criticize and provide material for discussion. But a conclusion intellectually arrived at needs the executive power of the commander to follow it up and force it to realization."

I'll begin by saying I disagree with his conclusion that "the businessman has the greater financial success" as if it were guaranteed. Had he said "can have" I'd take no issue with it. That's just the nature of a high risk / high reward strategy, compared to a profession like teaching that tends to pay a set salary.

Rommel is correct, however, that a key factor at play here is executive ability. As the cliche goes, we need a man who can get things done.

"The professor... often has a false conception of reality..." His ideas are suited for a vacuum, a scientific lab, where there's complete control over the environment and any variables can be isolated, changed, or removed on a whim. That's what people mean when they say Marxism works on paper but not in practice. In a setting where all the stars and planets align, literally anything _could _work. But the real world doesn't work like that, and so he is not 'able' to reconcile with cold reality. And Rommel's use of 'anxious' is similar to desire. It's a lot of effort to bring dreams to fruition.

That leads us to Rommel's point: knowledge is not power without execution.

This is an important distinction to make. Dramatic irony - when the audience knows something a character does not - isn't power. Such knowledge does not allow the audience to change the outcome of the play. Blackmail on the other hand is power indeed.

Knowledge by itself is nothing more than potential energy. Similarly, an executioner is useless without something or somebody to execute. He is the catalyst that transforms the potential into kinetic. Rommel hinted at this relationship.

To reiterate, "an officer of purely intellectual attainments is usually only fitted for work as an assistant on the staff... a conclusion intellectually arrived at needs the executive power of the commander to follow it up and force it to realization." There you have the process coming full circle. The professor provides various economic theories as lenses to see through, laws which serve as foundations to build on, and tools to work with. Then the businessman acquires that knowledge and puts it to use.

Reading books isn't going to get you a house in the Hollywood hills with a new Lamborghini in the garage. What really matters is what you do with what you've learned. Reflect on the reading. Apply one lesson to your life. Challenge yourself to be a better person every day. The price Rommel payed for his wisdom was committing suicide to protect his family. The price I paid for that wisdom was nothing more than a little time and money well-spent.

A lifetime of experience packaged into a mere couple weeks for our benefit. That's the potential of exponential growth.


----------



## Winston (Jun 11, 2017)

The upper echelons of our military are currently infested with academics. A few leaders stand out.  But in general, those with sharper political "butt-kissing" skills are rewarded whereas those that warfighters are overlooked.   We spend billions on new weapon systems, while there is no money to maintain current weapons.  Lawyers and politicians.  

As far a business models, the Keynesians in academia have a stranglehold on economic discussion.  These are folks that have spent their entire lives NOT working in the private sector.  Yet, they seem to think that theory is reality.   Worse yet, they deride those that do know, and support Supply Side Economics as backward knuckle-draggers.  Of course, since these academics have never had to work in the real world, cause and effect are a foreign concept.  

Knowledge without focus is the wind against the sand.

Oh, I forgot to say:  Thanks.  Good piece.


----------



## Smith (Jun 11, 2017)

Winston said:


> The upper echelons of our military are currently infested with academics. A few leaders stand out.  But in general, those with sharper political "butt-kissing" skills are rewarded whereas those that warfighters are overlooked.   We spend billions on new weapon systems, while there is no money to maintain current weapons.  Lawyers and politicians.
> 
> As far a business models, the Keynesians in academia have a stranglehold on economic discussion.  These are folks that have spent their entire lives NOT working in the private sector.  Yet, they seem to think that theory is reality.   Worse yet, they deride those that do know, and support Supply Side Economics as backward knuckle-draggers.  Of course, since these academics have never had to work in the real world, cause and effect are a foreign concept.
> 
> ...



It's very interesting because that's the same scenario Rommel had to deal with. A lot of decisions weren't made by the leading military minds, but rather as Rommel put it "by those who were the last to leave Hitler's office".

I really do need to read The Wealth of Nations and a few other key works on economics. Whenever discussions regarding politics turn to economics I'm a little lost and tend to speak in platitudes.

Exactly. Such is the problem with arm-chair philosophers / academics in general. Another saying (I don't think Rommel came up with this, but he mentions it in the book) is "soldiers far from the front make old officers" or something to this effect; I'm paraphrasing. Yeah, basically if you've never done something, it's all too easy to think you have all the answers. Such is the nature of theorizing.

Glad you enjoyed it Winston, means a lot! 

-Kyle


----------



## Shemp (Jun 11, 2017)

This was pretty good, I enjoyed it.   But I question this line:

_The price Rommel payed for his wisdom was committing suicide to protect his family._

I don't think he paid a price for "wisdom".    Rather, he was forced to commit suicide because he was aware of a plot against Hitler, and didn't notify the proper authorities.    So, it might be more accurate to say something like _knowledge without execution, can be a liability._


----------



## Smith (Jun 14, 2017)

Shemp said:


> This was pretty good, I enjoyed it.   But I question this line:
> 
> _The price Rommel payed for his wisdom was committing suicide to protect his family._
> 
> I don't think he paid a price for "wisdom".    Rather, he was forced to commit suicide because he was aware of a plot against Hitler, and didn't notify the proper authorities.    So, it might be more accurate to say something like _knowledge without execution, can be a liability._



Maybe "knowledge" would be a better word than wisdom there. Thanks for bringing it up. 

Cheers,

-Kyle


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 15, 2017)

Kyle very well written and laid out.  Captured me from the first paragraph and held me at every step of the way.  You presented the argument well and back it up with your opinions and examples.  Clean writing and some keen insight.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 15, 2017)

I do agree with your premise - I remember "economics" in college (1964-65 as I remember).  It was all so muddled in my mind, never made above a "c."  In my nearly 40 years in the corporate world I don't recall ever using any of it.  In practice, if you learn something you can use the knowledge as power and do something about it.  For example, I learned early on that simply getting three bids on a project and taking the lowest one wasn't always the best idea.  You have to consider all factors besides price - delivery costs, reputation of supplier, engineering specs, ect.  You don't learn these things in school. Knowledge can be power if you actually do something about it.

Edit: How about "*Applied* knowledge *can *be power."


----------



## Smith (Jun 16, 2017)

Plasticweld said:


> Kyle very well written and laid out.  Captured me from the first paragraph and held me at every step of the way.  You presented the argument well and back it up with your opinions and examples.  Clean writing and some keen insight.



Hey Bob, thanks for reading. I'm very glad you liked it! And don't worry, I haven't forgotten to get back to your private message from a few weeks ago; just been very busy. 



midnightpoet said:


> I do agree with your premise - I remember "economics" in college (1964-65 as I remember).  It was all so muddled in my mind, never made above a "c."  In my nearly 40 years in the corporate world I don't recall ever using any of it.  In practice, if you learn something you can use the knowledge as power and do something about it.  For example, I learned early on that simply getting three bids on a project and taking the lowest one wasn't always the best idea.  You have to consider all factors besides price - delivery costs, reputation of supplier, engineering specs, ect.  You don't learn these things in school. Knowledge can be power if you actually do something about it.
> 
> Edit: How about "*Applied* knowledge *can *be power."



That tends to be how a lot of things go in our educational system. Memorizing trivia rather than actually *learning* which requires real-life application, as you said.

I'm happy that my piece got you to reflect and think back on your own experiences. It indicates that I'm making progress and writing something that's not only worthwhile for me, but also for those reading.


----------



## escorial (Jun 16, 2017)

Just good writing...cool


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers esc! ;D


----------

